# LOOKING FOR ADVICE ON A USED SNO-WAY



## the duck (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello,
I'm new to this site, and to be honest, I've never operated a snow plow in my life. But... I do have a 100 foot driveway that I'd like to plow - I've used a snow blower for 4 winters, and I'm weighing my options. I drive an '04 Dodge Dakota, 4x4, w/a 4.7L V-8. A person on my local Craigslist posted this ad for a used Sno-Way, specifically for my year Dakota:

https://albany.craigslist.org/pts/6190213143.html

I'm looking for experienced opinions about Sno-Way plows, whether $1,300 seems reasonable, and if a V-8 Dakota is a big enough truck to plow with (driveway only).
Thanks for your time,
Matt


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome. With the smaller truck, you might drive over your own window with a plow that short. That would cause you to lose traction. Price seems high to me for what it is, but I'm not too familiar with sno-way. I would think if you plowed with the storm your truck would handle it fine, just don't go crazy out there. Take it slow.

Also, you'll want some kind of counter weight in the bed. You can search the site a bit and find more information than you'll need on that.

I'll just keep editing this I suppose. Another thing to consider is if you want to have a mount hanging off your truck all year. Not a huge deal, just something to consider. You should be able to do a Google images search on sno-way plow mounts and get an idea of what they look like. Might have to cut into your front a bit, again, I don't know for sure.


----------



## the duck (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks, I appreciate your input. I'm not sure what you mean when you say "drive over your own window"? 
I am concerned about the mount that you bring up. My truck is older, but it's in very good condition, only 50k miles. I want to keep it clean and tight - hoping the mount could just be used in winter with no cosmetic damage to the truck. That may be a pipe dream...?

I've also looked at the Snowsport utility plows online - no hydraulics etc. Ever heard any reliable reviews for their plows? Again, I'm hoping to just do my 100' driveway, nothing more. The driveway is long and fairly steep too. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

the duck said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your input. I'm not sure what you mean when you say "drive over your own window"?
> I am concerned about the mount that you bring up. My truck is older, but it's in very good condition, only 50k miles. I want to keep it clean and tight - hoping the mount could just be used in winter with no cosmetic damage to the truck. That may be a pipe dream...?
> 
> I've also looked at the Snowsport utility plows online - no hydraulics etc. Ever heard any reliable reviews for their plows? Again, I'm hoping to just do my 100' driveway, nothing more. The driveway is long and fairly steep too. Thanks again for your input!


Sorry, I didn't catch my phones auto correct. I meant to say "_windrow_". When you push the snow to the side it's called _windrowing_. If your plow is too narrow you have the potential to drive over that when your plow is angled. Not sure how much it will make a difference on just a driveway.

I have absolutely no input on the utility plows. I think it would be a PITA getting out constantly to change angles or straighten the plow, but if you have time and don't mind getting cold. There may be some old threads on the site about them. It'll be pretty slow right now on here, especially for a home owner. Probably won't get too many responses from folks who have them.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Skip the snowsport or any of those other "homeowner brands". That Snoway will work just fine for what you've got. My Father in Law has been plowing his 500-600 foot driveway and a church in town with his '85 (?) Dakota with the little "magnum" V-8 for 30+ years. And that's on the WI/MI border, where he averages 80"+ of snow a year. You will be just fine with that plow. Change the fluid and change/clean the screens once a year and you'll be good to go.


----------



## the duck (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the information. Any thought on the $1,300 asking price?
Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

the duck said:


> Thanks for the information. Any thought on the $1,300 asking price?
> Thanks again,
> Matt


I re-read the ad. Looks like it comes with everything you'd need. Price seems fine if that's the case. Double check that when you talk to them, and make sure you see everything work before you buy.


----------



## the duck (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the good advice - I appreciate it. - Matt


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Price isn't "terrible" by any means. I'd still try to get it for a grand if I could. It's an old plow, and the guy doesn't have a lot of people who would be interested in buying that small of a plow. Either way though, even if you paid 1,300 for it you wouldn't be being ripped off.


----------



## the duck (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks - sorry for all the questions - any idea if any of my front end would have to be altered in order to put the mount on? 
Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

the duck said:


> Thanks - sorry for all the questions - any idea if any of my front end would have to be altered in order to put the mount on?
> Thanks again,
> Matt


Go on their site. Get a copy of the installation instructions.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Do as Randall said. But if he says his plow/mount will fit your year and model truck you should be just fine. Sometimes you have to cut the plastic air damn on the front of a pickup to make the mount fit, but on that model and age of truck I doubt they ever had them anyway.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Do as Randall said. But if he says his plow/mount will fit your year and model truck you should be just fine. Sometimes you have to cut the plastic air damn on the front of a pickup to make the mount fit, but on that model and age of truck I doubt they ever had them anyway.


If it's like my 99 dodge, I just pulled that off and saved it for when I sell. Looked fine without it. I wasn't so lucky with the Chevy. Worst case you can always buy a new one when you sell. You can cut it out to look pretty natural too.

Granted these are old Meyer mounts, not sno-way, but it will give you an idea. Here is my Chevy with the air dam cut to fit around the mount.









And here is the best picture I have of the dodge with the air dam removed (sorry, not the greatest, but the only one I could crop enough to see the mount.)


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> If it's like my 99 dodge, I just pulled that off and saved it for when I sell. Looked fine without it. I wasn't so lucky with the Chevy. Worst case you can always buy a new one when you sell. You can cut it out to look pretty natural too.
> 
> Granted these are old Meyer mounts, not sno-way, but it will give you an idea. Here is my Chevy with the air dam cut to fit around the mount.
> View attachment 172535
> ...


If it's an older sno way. Might not hang that low. If it's a complete unit, the price isn't bad.


----------



## the duck (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the information. The seller says he's had it for 7 years and he's not the original owner. He also says it's a MT series 24". I'm going to go over, ask him to help me hook it up to my Dakota, and try the controls, see how it moves, how hard it is to hook up etc.
Thanks again for all the information - it's been very helpful. - Matt


----------

